# HELP PLEASE



## Ashley (Jun 30, 2003)

Any suggestions for a villain-type costume that can be easily assembled and okay for playing soccer? The opposing team is using the "superheroes" theme. Our team will be the "villains".


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

How about a "Soccer villian?" Wear big pointy boots, razor-sharp toes to destroy any ball or opponent?
A Kaiser Willhelm pointy world war one German helmet for head-butting work.
I've never eally played soccer myself but I have seen it played locally by a college team when they had a drunken field official, that was strange.....rural area, only guy they could find.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Gym,she wants to play soccer not KILL them!I mean if they were playing ROLLERBALL or some kill sport then I say go for it.Let's see,how about a Joker type of outfit or Killer Clown.Better yet,how about getting some of those fake shoulder guards with spikes in them.

rod spain


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

How about making a costume so distracting and funny that you might actually have an easier time winning the game?
I'm thinking of one of those super-muscled-up costumes of light padding, so you would look as if you weighed 350 pounds but you'd still be able to run around pretty well, maybe, sort of......

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## kruel 1 (Jun 24, 2003)

Maybe you could have the whole team wear "zombie" make up with their uniforms.That way they could still play comfortably.Besides,it would take a whole team of "super heroes" to defeat an army of the walking dead!


----------

